# Brooks Brothers Makers shirt labels?



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

I stumbled on this cache of about 20 cleaned and pressed dress shirts today in my size. I bought 12 and left 2 that I regret. Anyway, there were 2 Paul Stuarts (that's right--I left them, the neck was a little looser), these five BB Makers, and the rest Lands Ends (I kept a tattersall and the ones with MOP buttons). My question is about the different labels in the Makers shirts: what do they indicate about the shirts? Thanks.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Just different tags for different eras. Modern, RBA-era Brooks used the long rectangular labels for a while before going back to a more classic design.

There's a great thread about this here:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=100212


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks. That was exactly what I thought, and that thread had exactly the type of information I was looking for. 

When I get them back from having them returned to the original seam from having been let out, I will post pictures of an extremely heavyweight pair of wool trousers with a 346 label. I'm guessing they are not the outlet "346", but something of a higher end item. I'd be interested to know something about them. I suppose I'll weigh them too to help identification.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

No problem, glad it had what you needed. 346 used to be a line Brooks carried in main stores. I have a few suits and jackets with a rectangular blue "346" label that are entirely different beasts than what is made under that name today. The name refers to the address of the flagship store.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

If I could only be half that lucky. The only BB shirt I have ever found close to my size was a XXL outlet 346. It was much to big in the stomach and just a hair to short in the sleeves. I couldn't justify the $6 for it though, I'm happy for you, thats a fantastic find.


----------

